# Vancouver/Toronto Construction



## Burkey11 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Newbie here, think the site is great  I have a question regarding the construction industry in Canada, hope someone can be of help. I'm a building services engineer with 5 years consulting experience from Dublin (Ireland). I've got a one year temporary work visa and plan to make the move some time over the summer. Not sure which city, but have narrowed it down to Vancouver or Toronto. I'm wondering what the employment prospects are like in either at the moment? From the little research I've done I understand that in order to practice engineering in many of the provinces I will need to be accredited as a "Professional Engineer". Will this be a major barrier to finding work? If there are any building, structural, civil, electrical engineers among you, I'd really appreciate your opinions/advise.

Cheers,
Burkey.


----------



## ELISA64 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Burkey,

a very large Engineering firm in Canada is Stantec. They have offices all over Canada. I am sure that they can answer all your questions.
Stantec


You may also want to contact the Ontario Society of Civil Engineers.

Good luck!


----------



## a1zaz (Oct 16, 2008)

*One year temporary work visa*

Hi Burkey,

Hope your well. Congrats that you are moving to Canada!

I have a quick question for you mate - how do you get a one year temporary work visa?

Basically, I am in a situation similar to yourself, I am a marketing manager with 4 years experience and I was wondering how you get such a visa without a concrete job offer? Everywhere I have read seems to say I must have a job offer before applying?

Thanks in advance for your time.

Regards,
Aizaz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

a1zaz said:


> Hi Burkey,
> 
> Hope your well. Congrats that you are moving to Canada!
> 
> ...


I would think Burkey is between 18 and 30 years of age. As such he is probably coming under the BUNAC umbrella and if you are in the same age bracket you can apply under the same process. There is a limited number of openings each year with applications taken at the beginning of December for the following year.
If you are in the age bracket go to:- Work Canada
for more/better details.


----------



## a1zaz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Auld Yin,

Thanks for your reply.

I have actually, just earlier today, come across this scheme. I basically googled "one year temporary work visa" and found the BUNAC scheme out. I am under 30 and am most definitely going to apply.

Thanks a lot for your reply - it's great to know there is such great superb support on this site.

Look forward to speaking to you again.

Regards,
Aizaz


----------



## Burkey11 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Elisa. Stantec seem to be quite a large firm indeed. 

Hi Aizaz, I got my visa through an Irish youth travel organisation called USIT. They have an exchange agreement with the Canadian government and a youth travel company that allows under 35's obtain one of a limited number of visas each year. Not sure where your posting from but i think the UK has a similiar two year program.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Burkey11 said:


> Thanks for your reply Elisa. Stantec seem to be quite a large firm indeed.
> 
> Hi Aizaz, I got my visa through an Irish youth travel organisation called USIT. They have an exchange agreement with the Canadian government and a youth travel company that allows under 35's obtain one of a limited number of visas each year. Not sure where your posting from but i think the UK has a similiar two year program.



But isn't USIT a programme for students?

Currently registered as a full-time day student at a university or other recognised third level educational establishment in the Republic of Ireland or Northern Ireland and studying for a degree or national diploma/certificate. Your course must be at least 2 years full-time in duration. The only exception to this are students enrolled in Post-Graduate courses, which must be a minimum of 1 year full-time. Part-time students are not eligible for the student programme and should look at the Under 35 eligibility requirements. If you are unsure of your course’s eligibility, please email [email protected] before applying for the programme.


----------



## Burkey11 (Apr 30, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> But isn't USIT a programme for students?
> 
> Currently registered as a full-time day student at a university or other recognised third level educational establishment in the Republic of Ireland or Northern Ireland and studying for a degree or national diploma/certificate. Your course must be at least 2 years full-time in duration. The only exception to this are students enrolled in Post-Graduate courses, which must be a minimum of 1 year full-time. Part-time students are not eligible for the student programme and should look at the Under 35 eligibility requirements. If you are unsure of your course’s eligibility, please email [email protected] before applying for the programme.


USIT is currently running two 1 year visa programmes - one for full time students and one for under 35's. The under 35 programme was closed two months ago but I'm just after seeing that its opening up again this tuesday coming with a limited number . Good luck to anyone looking to get one.


----------

